# Women have lost their power



## Sweetpeaa (Jan 2, 2022)

Merkel just got the boot. Other female party leaders in modern times are unelectable and can't win elections. Female CEO's are declining in numbers rapidly. Female STEM graduates are few. You couple that with abortion rights rollbacks in the U.S but as well as other European countries like Poland you start to sense that there is a real ''fade'' in the influence of women. Previous generations of women were much more successful, could secure their status and had influence.

 Many falsely believe that ''Feminism has gone too far'' but what do you really hear about it outside of the internet? not only are most women in real life not feminists they're not achieving anything to write home about and like I said, falling behind in terms of success of previous generations of women.


----------



## Digi Faggot (Jan 2, 2022)

"Abortion rights"


Well, if you want to consider the loss of the ability to legally murder, then yeah you can say they are losing power. Thank god.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jan 2, 2022)

I see the problem being twofold:
- Third Wave Feminism
- "Trans women are real women"

The thing is that the former is what emboldened a cohort of mentally ill degenerates to push biological women out of women-only spaces, thus leading to the latter. Whilst Third Wave Feminists were busy screeching about a mythical gender pay gap and bundling all male behaviours into rape culture ("he farted in the next room! I heard it therefore it's rape! REEEEEEEEE" etc), troons managed to exploit a loophole, which has undone about half a century's worth of progress.

The fact that Second Wave Feminists like Germaine Greer and J.K. Rowling have gone from being well-loved figures in the feminist community to dirty TERFs in less than a decade just shows how badly Third Wave Feminism has fucked up the cause of women.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jan 2, 2022)

Digi Faggot said:


> "Abortion rights"
> 
> 
> Well, if you want to consider the loss of the ability to legally murder, then yeah you can say they are losing power. Thank god.



Boomer and Gen X women managed to get and keep those rights. Whether you consider such a thing ''murder'' or not it was not going to be overturned or messed with back then. Millennial women seemed to have dropped that ball.


----------



## Blasterisk (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Boomer and Gen X women managed to get and keep those rights. Whether you consider such a thing ''murder'' or not it was not going to be overturned or messed with back then. Millennial women seemed to have dropped that ball.


Hopefully it falls right down into Hell where it belongs, and no she-devils can pick it up.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jan 2, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> I see the problem being twofold:
> - Third Wave Feminism
> - "Trans women are real women"
> 
> ...



Well that's part of it. But there is something else going on here. Perhaps a lack of assertiveness in more recent generations. Or an assumption that older women had already ''secured our place'' and we'd always have the same status. Perhaps Millennial women just got too complacent or didn't think out of the box.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jan 2, 2022)

"The influence of women" hasn't faded. It never existed to the extent you or any feminist thought it did. Women as it turns out, are not as capable as they were made to be.

There was article on here a while ago that detailed all the new laws going into effect in California. One of which being on how many women had to sit on the board of directors of a company. What further proof is need beyond that? If women are as capable as they are said to be. Then they wouldn't need such "corrections" to be imposed.

As to the lack of stem graduates, aren't there a dozen or so women only colleges in America? How is that an issue?


----------



## Pee Cola (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Perhaps Millennial women just got too complacent or didn't think out of the box.


That's pretty much it. Because all the hard work had already been done, instead of maintaining what was already there and building on it (e.g. working to empower women in third world countries), they took the easy way out instead and started arguing about dumb shit such as pronouns and vidya games.

To be honest it's not just the troons that have exploited this gap in order to undermine women. The right, which has been pushed to the fringes due to the shenanigans of the left (where Third Wave Feminists live), have managed to sneak in and start eroding women's basic human rights i.e. the right for a woman to choose what happens to her body. Conveniently enough, this has been demonstrated ITT.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jan 2, 2022)

This is all part of the nwo plan. Remove women from existence. force trannydom and only birth children in neowombs. 
Women most affected.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jan 2, 2022)

Intersectionality has put troons and “BIPOC” men above women on the power/oppression totem pole. They can’t back pedal from it without undermining their own causes.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jan 2, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> "The influence of women" hasn't faded. It never existed to the extent you or any feminist thought it did. Women as it turns out, are not as capable as they were made to be.
> 
> There was article on here a while ago that detailed all the new laws going into effect in California. One of which being on how many women had to sit on the board of directors of a company. What further proof is need beyond that? If women are as capable as they are said to be. Then they wouldn't need such "corrections" to be imposed.
> 
> As to the lack of stem graduates, aren't there a dozen or so women only colleges in America? How is that an issue?



Other generations produced many female doctors, judges, successful politician's and even Astronauts. What I'm talking about is there just seem to be that kind of ''female upward mobility'' happening among Millennials and the adult half of Gen Z.  Whether you believe women to be capable or not you have to admit there is a real ''drop off'' these days.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Well that's part of it. But there is something else going on here. Perhaps a lack of assertiveness in more recent generations. Or an assumption that older women had already ''secured our place'' and we'd always have the same status. Perhaps Millennial women just got too complacent or didn't think out of the box.


I think its partially due to hearing the same issues being brought up, some of which are far less severe than they've been drummed up to be, taking away from far more genuine areas where equality minded organizations could improve things.

Millennials and Zoomers are quite active, they're nowhere near as active as they will claim online but that's true of nearly every 'wave' of some activist group. Many will want to claim credit despite putting in a token effort.

I think the truth of why women are having their positions chipped away is due to the current environment, the hard push to be hostile towards any woman who doesn't wholly jump on board with the new social bandwagons.

However, I don't think Merkel lost her position because she was a woman. I think she lost that position due to the ever dropping popularity for her coalition and herself. Even if Man-Merkel in an alternate timeline was doing this it would still slowly chip away at popularity 'till there's nothing left.

It does not help for other women politicians to have a history of incompetence, or have a heavy stink of affirmative action being responsible for where they sit rather than merit. I don't think those views are wholly justified but they can't be discounted.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Other generations produced many female doctors, judges, successful politician's and even Astronauts. What I'm talking about is there just seem to be that kind of ''female upward mobility'' happening among Millennials and the adult half of Gen Z.  Whether you believe women to be capable or not you have to admit there is a real ''drop off'' these days.



Is there actually a drop off or is it not being as hyped up in the media as much?


----------



## libRT (Jan 2, 2022)

Could be that this generation see how miserable last generation is. That and working class pay is shit, not surprised if it makes being a homemaker desirable.


----------



## Fraiser crane (Jan 2, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> I see the problem being twofold:
> - Third Wave Feminism
> - "Trans women are real women"
> 
> ...


The latter is the reason
Dudes got so annoyed they cut their cocks off to take power base from them.
Pure lol


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jan 2, 2022)

libRT said:


> Could be that this generation see how miserable last generation is. That and working class pay is shit, not surprised if it makes being a homemaker desirable.


Find me a Zoomer female who possess any homemaking skills(and isn't from a religious fundamental background), and I'll give you a horse.


----------



## libRT (Jan 2, 2022)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> Find me a Zoomer female who possess any homemaking skills(and isn't from a religious fundamental background), and I'll give you a horse.


Fair but its not rocket science, pretty sure they can pick it up if they were to choose to. Guess it depends if the culture's pendulum swings back or not.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 2, 2022)

It depends where you go and where you look.

In the UK for a couple of years now more women attend university and graduate than men, women are generally more highly qualified than men and advance up the initial ranks in their field faster than men. There is a bit of a stall around mid thirties when some, not all, of these "sucessful" women have children, but even then they still reach top tier positions generally at a younger age than their male counterparts.

There are some factors that might adjust this; in fields like nursing and teaching where almost everyone in that type of work is female it's actually men who recieve the benefits of positive discrimination and get favoured for advancement.

Women don't have the same situation even across Europe. In the UK they are second class citizens next to trannies, as is everyone else but they get lots of positive action and support bubbles to help them too. Austria on the other hand has zero tolerance of trannies but also no accomodation or support for working mothers that does prevent many women from advancing in their careers.


----------



## Henry V (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Other generations produced many female doctors, judges, successful politician's and even Astronauts. What I'm talking about is there just seem to be that kind of ''female upward mobility'' happening among Millennials and the adult half of Gen Z.  Whether you believe women to be capable or not you have to admit there is a real ''drop off'' these days.


I don't think there is as much of a drive as there used to be. The generation you're talking about was the Great Depression generation "Greatest Generation". Things were harder and because of this, it pushed both men and women to work as hard as possible to stay afloat. This helped propel the feminist movement and led to more openings for women. Now that generation is mostly gone and now the younger generation has more social pressures. This is where I think things split in regards to men and women as in general men don't care as much about these social pressures as women do. Due to this most zoomers spend more time watching other zoomers than they do thinking about other, arguably more important things. This has profound impacts on their self-worth and confidence which limits what they can/want to achieve. However, this doesn't speak for everyone and I see more women entering things like the military officer core and doctor positions just it isn't as big of an accomplishment as it used to be so you hear about it less.


----------



## Enceladus (Jan 2, 2022)

Agreed. I figured I would be in the Cum and Joke Mines of Mars by now.

Feminism has failed.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Boomer and Gen X women managed to get and keep those rights. Whether you consider such a thing ''murder'' or not it was not going to be overturned or messed with back then. Millennial women seemed to have dropped that ball.


By making plain a previously latent ghoulishness about the affair.


----------



## shameful existence (Jan 2, 2022)

The old-fashioned power struggle between the sexes is weak and fairly apolitical compared to some of the new monsters. It has resolved itself for the most part.

Trying to see current issues through a feminist lens is pointless, as are some of the trad takes on the conservative side. Both attempt to defend their values on a playing field that no longer exists. There is no point in counting women CEOs when elites question womanhood. There is no point in legally demanding severely damaged babies to be born when you advocate for a strong nation and young people fearlessly starting families. A lot of misfire on all sides because the recent shifts have been so swift and confusing and the old patterns no longer fit.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 2, 2022)

Third Wave Feminism poisoned the well, they decided to abuse their priviledges to get more than their fair equal share and are now deservedly experiencing rollback of the priviledges they took for granted.

Serves them right for the bullshit they've made us suffer through for the last decade, nothing was wrong with being a woman in the US in 2010, you were free to live as you saw fit and pursue any field you wanted and so long as you had the talent to back it up, same as any man, could succeed, none of the Third Wave Feminist shit was necessary, it was all a thug like shakedown to manipulate people into giving them more than they deserved and they're rightfully reaping what they sowed.


----------



## дядя Боря (Jan 2, 2022)

large scale military conflict should reset things back to men dying in millions on battlefields while women take the backseat.

There is nothing really that stopped women from actually serving in the military before. Imperial Russia fielded a well trained battalion of volunteer women which failed miserably. Soviet women experience in the armed forces during WWII was even more shitty, not how effective they were but how much shit they had to deal with. Right now is a peacetime, it's easy to pin up ribbons and promote women generals. When shit gets real I am not going to war under some bimbo general who got her stars giving blowjobs to Shoigu.

You gals want to die en masse, go ahead, but when WWI broke out, all the suffragettes turned into giving out white feathers to men, not rushing toward life and death in the trenches. Go register for selective service. Military service guarantees citizenship!


----------



## The Ugly One (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Well that's part of it. But there is something else going on here. Perhaps a lack of assertiveness in more recent generations. Or an assumption that older women had already ''secured our place'' and we'd always have the same status. Perhaps Millennial women just got too complacent or didn't think out of the box.



What happened is that careerism  was revealed to be a scam, and busting your ass at a shitty, boring job just to be financially independent, alone, and childless isn't quite as awesome as they said it would be back when the feminist revolution got going.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jan 2, 2022)

> Women have lost their power


Thanks for the whitepill, brother.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Jan 2, 2022)

дядя Боря said:


> large scale military conflict should reset things back to men dying in millions on battlefields while women take the backseat.
> 
> There is nothing really that stopped women from actually serving in the military before. Imperial Russia fielded a well trained battalion of volunteer women which failed miserably. Soviet women experience in the armed forces during WWII was even more shitty, not how effective they were but how much shit they had to deal with. Right now is a peacetime, it's easy to pin up ribbons and promote women generals. When shit gets real I am not going to war under some bimbo general who got her stars giving blowjobs to Shoigu.
> 
> You gals want to die en masse, go ahead, but when WWI broke out, all the suffragettes turned into giving out white feathers to men, not rushing toward life and death in the trenches. Go register for selective service. Military service guarantees citizenship!


Women should be available for conscription.

Truth is, the powers that be won't put boots on the ground anywhere, anymore. It's way too unpopular with the average citizen.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 3, 2022)

Spiritually Sodomized said:


> In the UK for a couple of years now more women attend university and graduate than men, women are generally more highly qualified than men and advance up the initial ranks in their field faster than men. There is a bit of a stall around mid thirties when some, not all, of these "sucessful" women have children, but even then they still reach top tier positions generally at a younger age than their male counterparts.


That’s because they are pushed and propped up by the rich and powerful, or by those who are in charge of picking candidates and writing evaluations. All of whom are falling all over themselves to show everybody how “progressive” they are. 

Behind every “qualified” “high performing” woman or nigger I have ever had the displeasure of working with was a white male ”diversity janitor” who was actually doing the job for them at 1/3 the pay. 

The worst thing the US ever did was give women and niggers the right to vote.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Jan 3, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> That’s because they are pushed and propped up by the rich and powerful, or by those who are in charge of picking candidates and writing evaluations. All of whom are falling all over themselves to show everybody how “progressive” they are.
> 
> Behind every “qualified” “high performing” woman or nigger I have ever had the displeasure of working with was a white male ”diversity janitor” who was actually doing the job for them at 1/3 the pay.
> 
> The worst thing the US ever did was give women and niggers the right to vote.


Gay.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 3, 2022)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Gay


Yeah, I forgot about the fags. They get bonus diversity points for positions, too.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Jan 3, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> Yeah, I forgot about the fags. They get bonus diversity points for positions, too.


Always amazed by the sheer number of homos and trannies who join the military.


----------



## дядя Боря (Jan 3, 2022)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Women should be available for conscription.
> 
> Truth is, the powers that be won't put boots on the ground anywhere, anymore. It's way too unpopular with the average citizen.



it will never happen, when French lost a third (?) of males aged 18-25, they ended up in a huge demographic hole. Wiping out that many women, would completely end them as a nation. That's the real reason why women don't fight, in addition to all the other reasons.

When the word of deployment to the sandbox came, there were a lot of women "soldiers" getting pregnant in the hurry to avoid the trip.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Jan 3, 2022)

дядя Боря said:


> it will never happen, when French lost a third (?) of males aged 18-25, they ended up in a huge demographic hole. Wiping out that many women, would completely end them as a nation. That's the real reason why women don't fight, in addition to all the other reasons.
> 
> When the word of deployment to the sandbox came, there were a lot of women "soldiers" getting pregnant in the hurry to avoid the trip.


What does your handle mean?

Heh, would you go to war to defend the interests of Goggle or British Petroleum?


----------



## LillWeeb (Jan 3, 2022)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> Find me a Zoomer female who possess any homemaking skills(and isn't from a religious fundamental background), and I'll give you a horse.


ha ha ha I get what you mean though. but this search would be a lot easier, and the fundy girl is not a problem if your already religious lol


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 3, 2022)

libRT said:


> Could be that this generation see how miserable last generation is. That and working class pay is shit, not surprised if it makes being a homemaker desirable.


That requires Zoomers to get off TikTok for a sec. We all know how vain they are.

Not only have women lost to trannies, they're losing to other women that simply call themselves queer and non-binary.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Jan 3, 2022)

>Be half of the population
>Controls most of consumer purchase
>Have legislation enshrine special protections and benefits for you
>Have your spaces invaded by a mentally ill tiny fraction of the other half
>WAIT WHAT?
>A rather large number of your sisters break rank and support them instead of holding the line
>Invaders literally steal your medals and crack your skulls in sanctioned fights
>Now they're in the comment sections of your products online literally posting up-skirt photos of themselves for you to see

Women have lost their power in general.

FTFY.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2022)

Women have never had power. Jfc


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 3, 2022)

Feminism was a "luxury" for "good times". When times aren't so good, you need people who get shit done in charge. Now I'm a meritocrat - I don't care what you are so long as you do a job properly and efficiently. But from what I see, feminism didn't produce nearly as much competence as it claims it did. Self-correcting problem, soon enough.


----------



## Dergint (Jan 3, 2022)

Regarding woman politicians, it's not all that bad. Look at Sweden! They just got their first female Prime Minister. Twice even, because she resigned on day 1. I don't really understand the Swedish system but appearently she's pissing off _her own party_ trying to be hard on rapefugees. And you need multiple parties to cooperate to get anything done? Bold move, woman. First you lost your... Allied party? Then you "shock" your own party. Surely this will end well.

Some countries still have their women rising in power. I can't make a statement on how long they'll stay there, but at least they haven't universally reached the hump yet. Hopefully it happens as a cascade for maximum milk.



LurkNoMore said:


> As to the lack of stem graduates, aren't there a dozen or so women only colleges in America? How is that an issue?


Some of the students hate the schools because they and the school stand on opposite sides of the troon question. Then asked why they still go to such a hateful school, muh grants and muh full ride.

Then it turns out they got those grants not because they were super smart, but because they were a rare woman in <program> the ol wanted to nurture... But then they were only in <program> because they were pressured into it, so they switch majors to a more standard woman degree halfway through.

So everyone is upset. The student hates their school, the school lost a rare woman in X and whatever prestige comes with it, and the donors pissed away their grant money for nothing.

Allegedly the college selection process is complicated already amongst students privileged enough to choose where they go. Now add a layer of politics in top of the regular issues and watch the fire blaze.



дядя Боря said:


> it will never happen, when French lost a third (?) of males aged 18-25, they ended up in a huge demographic hole. Wiping out that many women, would completely end them as a nation. That's the real reason why women don't fight, in addition to all the other reasons.


I'd accept "drafting" them to do the jobs that men are being drafted away from, and using the military budget to help facilitate the process of moving all the women from the city out to whatever bumfuck nowhere town just lost all their labor. It would not be the same risk of life as men have to face when being drafted, but it would mitigate the opportunity cost of drafting men and it would be an equal opportunity to have their lives forcibly hijacked and put on hold against their will.

I would also be open to opening up this hypothetical program to men who can't be properly drafted due to disability or being a conscientious objector.

"You don't have to get shot but you can't just choose your job unless you're actually already doing something specialized and valuable."


----------



## BelUwUga (Jan 3, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> To be honest it's not just the troons that have exploited this gap in order to undermine women. The right, which has been pushed to the fringes due to the shenanigans of the left (where Third Wave Feminists live), have managed to sneak in and start eroding women's basic human rights i.e. the right for a woman to choose what happens to her body. Conveniently enough, this has been demonstrated ITT.


That's not happening and if it is you deserve it anyway. Here's why that's a Good Thing (TM).

Don't call it a grave it is the future you insisted on and all that.


JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> >Be half of the population
> >Controls most of consumer purchase
> >Have legislation enshrine special protections and benefits for you
> >Have your spaces invaded by a mentally ill tiny fraction of the other half
> ...


You just love to see it.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Jan 3, 2022)

women should whine some more


----------



## The Ugly One (Jan 3, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> To be honest it's not just the troons that have exploited this gap in order to undermine women. The right, which has been pushed to the fringes due to the shenanigans of the left (where Third Wave Feminists live), have managed to sneak in and start eroding women's basic human rights i.e. the right for a woman to choose what happens to her body. Conveniently enough, this has been demonstrated ITT.


Women provide pretty much all the energy for the pro-life movement. But somehow, pro-choice women are just "women," while pro-life women are "the right."


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 3, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> Women provide pretty much all the energy for the pro-life movement. But somehow, pro-choice women are just "women," while pro-life women are "the right."


To be sure, they're the actviist vanguard, but guess who's doing the heavy lifting? 

_For both sides?_


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Jan 3, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Other generations produced many female doctors, judges, successful politician's and even Astronauts.


You know why history remembers basically all of their names? Cause there are like fuckin 12 of them ever. That's not to say there have never been great women who added to the life and lore of humanity, no one is arguing that. The absolute vast majority, participated primarily is the 100% most important and job, being a mother. 

Why do we continuously feel the need to shove women in places and pretend they want it? Women don't join stem because most women don't think "how things work" is interesting. They prefer to work with people in the workforce...since they apparently have to be part of the workforce for some reason...and not raising kids, i.e. psychology and nursing. When the few that do join (mostly for ideological reasons, trying to be "first woman in..") hold their own opinions on far too high a regard, which then just hampers progress (actual progress), either by males who want to clap and say "YAS KWEEN" or is willing to overlook issues because they want to see them with no cloths on, if you think this statement is untrue, you don't hang around enough men.

My main issue is, why are people obsessed with having women do things that men do? Will there always be outlyers with a passion, yes of course, but let's stop pretending it's mandatory, we've gotten this far without it (one of the few things the east, west, and in between agreed on). Next let's get them off their phones, and properly raise the next generation.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Jan 3, 2022)

BadGoy1488 said:


> You know why history remembers basically all of their names? Cause there are like fuckin 12 of them ever.


That might just be the tragedy and irony of it all - finally making it means you will be just as forgettable and mundane as there are now thousands of you. 

You can be an engineer with an actual body of work with praise from your general manager and all that might be remembered of you is that you had an autistic son who gets trolled into filming sex acts with inanimate objects and would later commit incest on your wife (his mother) that survived you 10 years after your death. 

What's that?  You made industrial machinery and you'd like to talk to me about your extensive vinyl collection?  Sorry I can't hear you over your son shouting "JUUUUUULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!"


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 3, 2022)

@Sweetpeaa 


> Merkel just got the boot. Other female party leaders in modern times are unelectable and can't win elections. Female CEO's are declining in numbers rapidly. Female STEM graduates are few. You couple that with abortion rights rollbacks in the U.S but as well as other European countries like Poland





> you start to sense that there is a real ''fade'' in the influence of women.


These two sentiments are completely disjointed. What does the sex of politicians and CEOs do for women? What does it matter if women are graduating from STEM? What do abortion rights specifically matter? None of that has anything to do with women's influence and power.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 3, 2022)

I want you to think for a moment. Leftist women leaders. There are not many. 
Now think about rightwing women leaders. They are numerous. Historically it has been the right that has elected women and now many on the right are becoming staunchly anti-woman because they view them as subversive. The left is starting to replace their women with non-female women, and the right is going to elect less women. We will be seeing less women in power.


----------



## Basic Blonde Boy (Jan 3, 2022)

If I had to guess, this women’s issue is not a woman’s issue. In general, the barrier to entry in many fields has gotten higher to the point where many cannot keep up. Boomers and Xers have done a lot to make being part of an industry a living nightmare to achieve for those not connected. 

Female politicians are dropping because of a Boomer power vacuum. I think it is a pretty open secret that Hilldog controls the Dems, and as such that kills off female politicians. Many like AOC or especially Gabbard are controlled or close to blacklisted as to not cause a ruckus for their older overlords. 

Women also probably go for less than ideal positions, which could also be a reasoning as to the lacking success. I have a friend that I worked with for 1 1/2 years, she is super hard working, reliable, and has basically centered her life around work/school, much to the detriment of her social life it seems. I will not lie though, I do worry about her after college as she is going for a degree in music business. I have a suspicion that nothing she does matters, that the field is a big field with many applicants and those who get in are usually connected to high profile talent. Past her I have seen many go for actors, which get fucked, or weaker positions in some form of child care. 

In general, I believe many women are very hard working, probably even more so than the past generations, but stuff is fucked nowadays. You really have to hone in on specific trades to really get a career, be it something you learn in trades, a health profession, or something with computers. Many do not do that, and the professions they do take to are pozzed to the point where they will get no where. At best they will get payed little in something such as child care. Modern times are just stressful for the young, hopefully things change to create more female leaders as there are many potential good ones out there.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 3, 2022)

Women never had power. They were just a means to a goal. Voting rights only happened because women deluted the need of politicians to give anything greater than emotional justifications. The "right to work" only happened to cut wages for everyone and reduce parents' connection to their children. The ability to get abortion was to cut black populations and reduce the value of life even further.
Famous female politicians are just figureheads for bureaucrats behind them, and female ceo's lost their time in the light once you can have some other rich guy claim he identifies as a woman.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 3, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> Is there actually a drop off or is it not being as hyped up in the media as much?


Feminists and women adorers don't understand why that push existed. It was the exact same shit as using gays to destroy marriage; it was about using useful tools to cudgel the men of the time into weakness.


----------



## дядя Боря (Jan 3, 2022)

Basic Blonde Boy said:


> Women also probably go for less than ideal positions, which could also be a reasoning as to the lacking success. I have a friend that I worked with for 1 1/2 years, she is super hard working, reliable, and has basically centered her life around work/school, much to the detriment of her social life it seems. I will not lie though, I do worry about her after college as she is going for a degree in music business. I have a suspicion that nothing she does matters, that the field is a big field with many applicants and those who get in are usually connected to high profile talent. Past her I have seen many go for actors, which get fucked, or weaker positions in some form of child care.



One can work really hard to the point of autism building sand castles. It's not about merit here, but how that skill is useful in current context of the world. There is that concept of bullshit jobs that add nothing essential to the core business or its survival, something xtra that could be cut out when times get tougher. We can see it now, with Covid restrictions, pressure on families, a lot of women go back to staying home raising kids.

Picking a decent career path doesn't always involve doing what you love, but what pays bills and what you are good at. It's a sacrifice. Males are generally raised to deal with sacrifice and deal with pain. Underlying force is sex, something that younger women take for granted, getting their shit through manipulation by merely looking good, something that hetero males would have to work hard for.

There is less reliance on forming a partnership bonds to get sex. The attitude towards casual sex is generally more lax, more is morally acceptable and a lot of men who were willing to work very hard to get stable pussy realize that it can be had way cheaper, that they don't need to marry and half their assets to get regular sex. 

Liberating women actually liberates men who have more choices and less commitment. Society like that does not last long, never had and there is usually a correction. It may not come quick enough relatively to one person's lifetime, but on the scale of history we can see it fluctuate.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 3, 2022)

JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> >Be half of the population
> >Controls most of consumer purchase
> >Have legislation enshrine special protections and benefits for you
> >Have your spaces invaded by a mentally ill tiny fraction of the other half
> ...


It's especially funny given one of the first shots fired by Third Wave Feminism was over sexualized depictions of women in media, only for them to get steamrolled by sexual fetishists.

You can't put a video game woman in a bikini but don't you dare question letting men into the women's locker room.

Again though, this is them reaping what they sowed.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 3, 2022)

дядя Боря said:


> One can work really hard to the point of autism building sand castles. It's not about merit here, but how that skill is useful in current context of the world. There is that concept of bullshit jobs that add nothing essential to the core business or its survival, something xtra that could be cut out when times get tougher. We can see it now, with Covid restrictions, pressure on families, a lot of women go back to staying home raising kids.
> 
> Picking a decent career path doesn't always involve doing what you love, but what pays bills and what you are good at. It's a sacrifice. Males are generally raised to deal with sacrifice and deal with pain. Underlying force is sex, something that younger women take for granted, getting their shit through manipulation by merely looking good, something that hetero males would have to work hard for.
> 
> ...


I think that bill is coming due in our lifetime. What a bitch of a deal.


----------



## Schway (Jan 4, 2022)

Case number 123 of:
"My group used to get attention and validation for destroying our society's social fabric and way of life, but now everyone has moved over to group 124 that does the same thing but to me too! What gives????"

Too bad feminists aborted their biological children instead of their ideological ones.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jan 4, 2022)

Most men will have very average lives, its not unique to women in the slightest. A large number of people in the west dream of fame and fortune, but almost every single one of them will have an ordinary life with nothing standing out. 

I will say however, women are slowly coming to terms with this fact. Years of "we can have it all, we can get it all, WHOOOOAAA" from some shitebag on the telly really fucked over many women. Now they have to realise they will not be adored for their beauty, they will not make it in the world to a point they are rich, or even well off. They will till the fields, and die an unknown like the rest of us. Its a hard pill to swallow, but the sooner you do, the better for it you will be. Reject the ego, its nothing but a whore anyway.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 4, 2022)

Women are making themselves obsolete with their mindset. Seriously if in the foreseeable near future you will have robot brothels, and androids that replace women you will see women's social value dramatically decrease this this would create two society a reactionary anti technological society where women will go back to Victorian/Edwardian dating strategies in Darwinian selection.

The other society would essentially turn both men and women into genderless sexless creatures who would rely on machines for pleasure a demolition man kind of future. If you really think about it is a bleak future the zoomers/alphas will have to face in their respective futures of where they're coming of age comes in.


----------



## Meriasek (Jan 4, 2022)

It's not like Merkel got the boot. She didn't want to be a candidate anymore and is probably a walking corpse and couldn't do it anymore, but if she had, she'd be chancellor for another four years. 
Not because she's so well liked, it's just that all the other candidates were just so much worse.


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Jan 4, 2022)

Women had powers? Are we talking flight, teleportation...?

Oh we're talking about social power. Nah, women still have it. The feminists just overextended themselves crying wolf about the most absurd things and are experiencing the aftereffects of societal fatigue with their whining.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 5, 2022)

Women haven't lost their power. What's the difference between the guy swiping right and handing out your number? Nothing. No results unless your a Hot guy. 

"Looks doesn't matter at all we see kindness and confidence first above everything because we are so virtuous." - average lying female

This is why I hate women. They're always complaining. I feel like I'm living in a world where few understand what respect is, and how it works.  Respect isn't just given; it is earned.  Respect is chiefly the currency that men pay to other men. It is because a man has the burden of performance in life, and needs to build something: himself first - and then to make an impact on the world. 

my advice: if women are being REALLY nice to you but then refuse a KISS (when you ask or offer), then they see you as a FRIEND, not as a potential LOVER. So the quickest way to find out if a girl will ever care about you is to go for a kiss. If she pulls her head back, never talk to her again!


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 5, 2022)

Women never have any more power than men allow them to have. Trannies prove this.


----------

